# Pintxos: Small Plates in the Basque Tradition



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a confession to make. This review should have appeared months ago, shortly after Pintxos was published.On the face of it, it shouldn't have

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

